# fuel pump



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Hp?

#15/16 is the fuel pump on my 2002 25hp 2stroke Merc.

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc/Mercury/2002/1025301ZD/CARBURETOR(20-25-JET 20)/parts.html


----------

